# Acrylic sealer vs. varnish



## Coheedgirl

I'm new to sealing paintings so I have no clue if there is a difference. But I have started painting on shoes so I have to seal it. 

I used a glossy varnish and then put a matte varnish over that. But after a days use in the shoes some of the varnish started to rub off. Would an acrylic sealer be better? Or is that the same thing? What about mod podge?

If anyone else has experience in dealing with painting on canvas shoes I would love some pointers. Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Tonyb663

The best thing when dealing with things you wear or that will experience outdoor use or wear, is to invest in good outdoor, waterproof paints. Ones that have give to them like rubberized or synthetic polymer paints. Then when finished let dry for atleast 24 hours before applying a protective coating you may want to check out polyurethanes or Marine spar varnish. google it and find what best works for you!


----------

